# Internet providers in Chiang Mai



## Kiniyeow

What are the best (fastest) internet providers and what are there startup and monthly fees? Are there minimum yearly requirements?


----------



## cnx_bruce

No easy answer due to complex and ever-changing nature of deals. Performance is patchy to the point that you really need to consult your neighbours to see what works well (at the time). A provider that has good service in one part of town has poor service in another.

What gets me is that providers offer many levels of service then lock you in with a one year contract (with break fees) but then specifically state they offer no guarantee of service performance! They just say you can call their 'call centre' if you have a problem (zero consolation with that offer)
OR
you can just get a USB aircard and pay as you go with very slow service most of the time (again varying with location, phase of the moon, mood of your house spirits, etc etc)

Don't know what you mean by "yearly requirements"? (other than paying your account)


----------

